# Using pitch wheel as a fader?



## elfman (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm using a Yamaha DGX-640 as my midi controller with no faders attached. Currently, I'm editing all expression manually. I was wondering if it's possible to set up my pitch bender as a fader to control volume, and if so, how? Thanks.


----------



## MatFluor (Nov 5, 2017)

Pitch wheel send a different message (pitch bend) than e.g. a midi fader would and the pitch wheel behaves differently. Maybe your DAW can link faders to the pitch wheel? But I personally think you're better off with controlling the fader with the mouse and automation write than with the pitch wheel, first because it behaves differently (the middle position where it jumps to) and secondly because of the messages it sends, negative to positive values. If it was a normal CC, it can be done easily, but Pitch Bends message - I'm not as sure, should work somehow, but it's getting "hackish"

I would also have a look at the PreSonus Faderbox, heard good things about it (or build your own Faderbox?). Or have a look at the Faderctrl (here in the forum), depending on where you live it's worth it (high taxes and shipping e.g. in Europe, so if you're from the US it's not as expensive)


----------



## markleake (Nov 5, 2017)

Simple answer is its not a great idea. You can never get the pitch wheel to act the same as a normal controller / mod wheel, so it's not worth the effort.

There are some very cheap and reasonable options to get more controllers/faders. The one I use is the Korg nanoKontrol2.

The *downside *is it's very small, and so you don't _quite_ get the same control you have with a mod-wheel.

The *upside *is it's very small, so it hardly takes up any space on your desk. You just leave it plugged in to USB (it doesn't require power, just USB) and use it when you need it. I leave mine sitting just above the keyboard, and if I am doing something more intense will move it below the keyboard so I can play and control multiple faders at once, live. All the controls on it are easily adjustable in terms of changing the CCs for the faders etc.


----------



## jonathanprice (Nov 5, 2017)

It's funny you'd bring this up because I was just talking about this the other day. I've never used a pitch wheel as a controller, other than for pitch, and it might not be a very good idea, but I think it's worth trying. (It's possible on Digital Performer by using the pull-down menu "Reassign continuous data" on the MIDI track and then choose "from pitch bend" and "to Controller ##")

The reason it might be worth trying is because the pitch wheel, used as a dynamic controller, would work essentially the same way live wind, brass, and strings work. You put pressure on something to create a sound and get louder, and then you release pressure to get softer and end the sound. They're similar actions, but it's the difference between pushing a boulder up a hill and backing the bolder back down. Releasing pressure is a controlled return, and the controller curves look different than when creating pressure. There's a difference in the wind data (captured electronically) at the beginning of phrases versus the ends of phrases, and it's because the wind player is doing two different things: creating pressure and releasing pressure. When you're using a fader or a pedal, you're pretty much doing the same action, just in opposite directions. 

The pitch wheel might be a better controller for dynamics than a fader or a pedal. Or it might sound like crap. Let us know!


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 6, 2017)

I use it on occasion to crank up Mix/wet % for abrupt endings/breaks where I want that Infinite Reverb Sound the PCM70 units were known for.
Because it zeros out I use 64-127 instead of 0-127 for CC Values.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 6, 2017)

You should be able to remap any MIDI message to any other one in any DAW, and if not then many keyboards will let you change the outgoing message.

But the pitch wheel is sprung so it returns to zero, as chim says. I don't think that's what you want for volume.

Better to use the modwheel or a fader.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 6, 2017)

Try a Korg Nanakontrol, $50.


----------

